# Identifing 585 frame sizes



## fredgilb (Feb 12, 2007)

Can the letter that proceeds the serial number on a 585 frame, be used as a reliable indicator of the frame size?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, on the 585 the first letter(s) of the serial number will be the frame size.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

